# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Too many polls.. My SD Retic experience so far

## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Whats up with all the polls on this forum?

Anyway. I have my new SD Retic girl and I am facinated by her every day. My whole life, (well, since I learned of them years ago) I have wanted a Retic but couldnt house such a large snake. Id go to the local reptile stores and always look at them and hold the ones I could handle. 

Now I have my Super Dwarf and everyone was right about how different they are. This girl is the most aware snake I have ever seen. And man is she FAST!

Very easy to handle but she has her days like anything else. Hates going back into her tub and she lets me know. 

She will hold perfectly still if I hold her behind the head to check her head or eyes. She watches my every move if Im anywhere near her. One day I opened the tub just a little and she popped out for a second, saw I had no rat for her and slipped right back in. So I pulled it open a bit more and she popped out again and back in just as fast. We did this 3 times and I was laughing so hard.

These guys really do seem to have a personality. She will tilt her head and look at me. Always seems to be thinking about something. If there is an intelligent snake out there that operates on more than just instinct then these guys are it. 

Best choice I ever made  :Very Happy: 

Now it just needs to warm up here so I can get her a boyfriend!

----------


## PigsnPythons

Congrats on the new girl!   SD on definitely on my short list.  I'm hoping to get a pair next year.  Where did you get yours?  Any pics?

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Oh yes LOL! I posted pics after I got her but I guess it would make sense to post some on this thread..









I purchased her from Blaizn Reptiles in Fla but she was originally a CB baby from one of their regular customers.

And no her tail is not kinked. She just had it bent funny in that pic. I loved that picture until I saw that lol

----------


## joepythons

She is sweet looking  :Good Job: .I told you they are very smart and curious  :Razz: .I am sure if she could talk, she would have a few special words for you for teasing her with the open the tub and no rat game  :sploosh:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (02-08-2010)

----------


## joepythons

Oh yea the polls are getting a little over board lately  :Weirdface:

----------


## starfire

Beautiful girl... her colors blend in a nice rich gradient. Lovely. 

In that last photo you can almost see the wheels turning in her mind.... No doubt she'll be an adventure. Thanks for posting the pics.

--Starfire

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (02-08-2010)

----------


## het.pied

that is a gorgeous snake! how much was it?

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (02-08-2010)

----------


## alohareptiles

Love my SD's too...Very inquisitive and like you said..."HATES" going back in her tub...My SD Tiger boy has a 3' crib he resides, so he doesn't mind going back in there...

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (02-08-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

And here is a close up taken today right after she shed..

----------

starfire (12-15-2009)

----------


## Moofins07

SD Retic is definitely on my list. When I do, I only intend to get one, since I'm more fascinated with breeding BPs, but I've always wanted something daunting like a giant python, but knew I could never house something so big. Then I just recently noticed the Super Dwarfs. I thought, "Wow, my dream has become reality."  :Surprised: 

I will for sure be picking one of those beauties up somewhere down the line.  :Good Job:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (02-08-2010)

----------

